# Munich, Stuttgart, Dusseldorf, Berlin, Hamburg, Frankfurt OR Cologne



## Ali33

Hello,

Considering moving to one of the following cities:
Munich, Stuttgart, Dusseldorf, Berlin, Hamburg, Frankfurt, Cologne 

As an foreigner, I would like to know which of these cities (if any) are known to be unfriendly to foreigners, as I would like to eliminate those from my consideration.

Additionally, which of these would you not recommend for any particular reason, and which would you particularly recommend?


Thank you


----------



## expatgal

Ali33 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Considering moving to one of the following cities:
> Munich, Stuttgart, Dusseldorf, Berlin, Hamburg, Frankfurt, Cologne
> 
> As an foreigner, I would like to know which of these cities (if any) are known to be unfriendly to foreigners, as I would like to eliminate those from my consideration.
> 
> Additionally, which of these would you not recommend for any particular reason, and which would you particularly recommend?
> 
> 
> Thank you


This type of question is always difficult to answer. I've traveled through Germany for over 20 years, and the only time anyone has been ...what you call unfriendly was in Frankfurt, and it was durng the Christmas season. 

When I was deciding where to make my future home, I had already spent time in my chosen areas, and then based my decision on budget, my interest, and relatively easy access to transportation, shopping and medical care. I am quite active, so that was important. 

I've never encountered an unfriendly city.

You need to visit your chosen citiies for extended periods, and in all four seasons. Also, it wouldn't hurt to rent a flat or home, and live your life as if you already have made that your home. You will be able to make a a halfway intelligent decision.

You also need to realise, you will always be a foreigner.

If one feels unwelcome, move on to the next city.

Searching is half the fun.


Good fortune.


----------



## Nononymous

Bit of a difficult question. Depends on what you do for money - and how much you will have - and how well you speak German.

I expect that none of those cities are particularly unfriendly to foreigners.

Berlin would probably be the cheapest and easiest place to live as a foreigner. It's friendly in the sense that there are tons of other foreigners here, and most everyone is basically cool with it. It's also fun. But much depends on what you do for work.

But overall, it's far too vague a question for an easy, straightforward answer.


----------



## ALKB

Ali33 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Considering moving to one of the following cities:
> Munich, Stuttgart, Dusseldorf, Berlin, Hamburg, Frankfurt, Cologne
> 
> As an foreigner, I would like to know which of these cities (if any) are known to be unfriendly to foreigners, as I would like to eliminate those from my consideration.
> 
> Additionally, which of these would you not recommend for any particular reason, and which would you particularly recommend?
> 
> 
> Thank you


You can/will encounter very friendly people as well as complete idiots in all of the above places, just as an other place.

A lot depends on personal outlook and attitude. None of these cities have a particular xenophobic reputation.

I think any of these cities would be a good place to start a life in Germany, they are all places with a diverse population. Culture does differ from region to region, so have a look at what you would like from a place to live and research each place in regards to your priorities (including job chances, etc.!).

Personally, I really like Berlin and Hamburg, but then I am a northern girl and biased. I also like Stuttgart a lot.


----------



## expatgal

NONO and ALKB
I hadn't considered Berlin or Hamburg, my next trip in a few months will include these two cities. I am originally from the San Francisco Bay Area, and I miss the diverse cultures.
Also, being in each city during the very coldest months, will also be taken into consideration.
Good Fortune.


----------

